# Barrel Racer here



## BarrelGurl405 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, my names amanda, and i run barrels with my mare tinky and i live on a quarter horse breeding farm, although my barrel horse is a paint. we just got a foal out of her by our quarter horse stud Docs Cash Reward. anyway i love horses, and trail riding with my friends and competing. hope to have a great time and get to know everyone.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Amanda!  Welcome to the Horseforum. :wink:


----------



## BarrelGurl405 (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks, im glad to be here, everyone has been so nice so far. and i love hearing about everyones horse stories!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!  I Barrel Race to! nice to have u here with all of us


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya 
welcome to the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! Have fun and enjoy posting and reading! Big Hugs!


----------



## tubturner (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi! I just joined too and I also barrel race and I do pole bending!


----------

